# GWT / Freechart



## MQue (21. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meiner Webanwendung jFreechart verwenden, jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich das machen kann, ist es möglich, jFreechart ( JFreeChart ) mit GWT einzubauen oder wie kann man das am Besten machen?
Ein Verständnisproblem habe ich in der Richtung, das GWT ja einen JavaScript- Code aus dem Java- Code macht, das ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie das dann mit jFreechart gehen kann.

Wenn ich meine Logik Clientseitig mit JavaScript programmiere, werde ich wahrscheinlich jFreechart auch nicht verwenden können.

Daher bin ich am überlegen, wie ich das machen kann, bei jFreechart brauche ich vor allem das zoomen, linien hinzufügen und drucken.

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## byte (21. Jul 2009)

JFreeChart erzeugt Dir ja bei Bedarf Images von den Charts. Die lassen sich sicher über den Server erzeugen und dann im GWT Client anzeigen. Die Zoom- und Druck-Funktionen sind aber in den Swing-Komponenten von JFreeChart implementiert. Das funktioniert natürlich nicht mit GWT.

Die neue Version von GXT hat nun auch Charts. Ansonsten suchst Du Dir halt irgendeine JS-Lib dafür:

10 Best Free JavaScript Charts Solutions | AjaxLine


----------



## HLX (21. Jul 2009)

Ich habe damit mal experimentiert und finde JFreeChart unter GWT sehr hässlich. Da nur ein einfaches Bild dargestellt wird, wirkt die Grafik im Vergleich zum Rest der Anwendung statisch und aufgesetzt. Darüber hinaus ist es auch noch relativ inperformant.

Ich würde auf jeden fall eine JS-Lib oder GXT bevorzugen.


----------



## MQue (29. Jul 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> JFreeChart erzeugt Dir ja bei Bedarf Images von den Charts. Die lassen sich sicher über den Server erzeugen und dann im GWT Client anzeigen. Die Zoom- und Druck-Funktionen sind aber in den Swing-Komponenten von JFreeChart implementiert. Das funktioniert natürlich nicht mit GWT.
> 
> Die neue Version von GXT hat nun auch Charts. Ansonsten suchst Du Dir halt irgendeine JS-Lib dafür:
> 
> 10 Best Free JavaScript Charts Solutions | AjaxLine



Viele Dank für den Link,
Hab mit dem jquery.flot ein bisschen herumprobiert, funktioniert ganz gut, was ich aber noch brauchen würde ist, dass man mehr als 2 Y- Achsen hat (eine links und die weiteren y-Achsen rechts des Charts) und die Linien entsprechend der richtigen Einheit auf die richtige y- Achse mappt,
Hat sowas vielleicht schon jemand gesehen mit javascript?
lg


----------

